# what would cause this??



## TargetShooter2 (Dec 10, 2010)

ck your nock setting


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

And peep height. From your description, it may have moved down a little.

To be sure that the strings and cables didn't move, check your ata & brace height. You did write it down before you changed strings?

The 452X fibers didn't stretch, but if the strings were poorly made, they may need some time to break in and settle.

Allen


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

There is only one guarantee in this world...there aint any.

That being said, if your elbow is higher that tells me your draw has shortened. Cable Stretch?

After you've checked your tune (as stated above) plus ATA and brace height........check your cam timing. I would also suggest taking off your string and cables and remeasuring to spec and reinstall. 

There are many variables.

Also, I replaced a guys center serving on his bow last week. He had brand new string and cables but looking at his nock height being High, I noticed his serving was slipping. A quick reserve and he was in back in business.


----------



## grayzeee (Jul 28, 2011)

thanks guys
new strings on a bowmadness , nock tied in. i didn't check the d loop but i can teel you now , it sits off at 90 degrees to the right and does slip round straight easily.
you are right about the variables. i'm new to it , but i need to try and limit the amount of them. it's really bloody annoying , getting it sighted and then finding out , next time up , that somethings moved. cheers fella's


----------

